# Hi Quality break-barrels.



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello,

Can someone help me identify the good quality break-barrels out there? I know the match rifles are accurate, but I'm going for a .22 at about 900 fps. The advertisements and on-line info written by the manufacturers make all the break-barrels seem too similar.

Roger


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Roger,you can get a good idea of the quality by the price.Heavy, solid ,well made pretty much something from Germany.


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Roger have you found the yellow forum yet,those guys are really into airguns,worth a look.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

rogervan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help me identify the good quality break-barrels out there? I know the match rifles are accurate, but I'm going for a .22 at about 900 fps. The advertisements and on-line info written by the manufacturers make all the break-barrels seem too similar.
> 
> Roger


I would look into the RWS line of break barrels. I have a 350 Magnum and it is very accurate and powerful. The chrony shows average of 850 fps.

Also, I recommend looking into the Crosman Nitro break barrel. I do not have one (plan to get one), but it is getting high marks by many top air gun professionals.

The price point is really going to be the issue. Beeman also make some very nice break barrels. 
Here is a listing of name brands that have very good models.

Air Arms
Beeman
Crosman
RWS

I would suggest visiting http://www.pyramydair.com/ and browse their break barrels.

I bought my RWS 350 Magnum and an Evanix AR6 from them.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

bandmiller2 said:


> Roger have you found the yellow forum yet,those guys are really into airguns,worth a look.


I concur..yellow forum and many other airgun dedicated forums/blogs have tons of information and knowledgeable help available.
Although Ambush Hunter may dispute this, the forum is lucky to have him and his a wealth of airgun experience. When he listed the RWS34 as a good entry level breakbarrel, it was a mute point since I had one on BO for 3 wks, but it did give me a sense that it was an adequate choice for my first and maybe last .22 cal. :wink: 
Getting back to your question Roger...seems to me AH answered it already. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=76744 I could be wrong, but by your previous threads/posts I get the impression you wouldn't be happy with a springer... breakbarrel or not.


----------

